# Mingu's picture thread



## mingu (Feb 21, 2011)

Some feeding pics i snapped today. 

0.0.1 Theraphosa apophysis






0.1 Theraphosa apophysis











0.1 Theraphosa apophysis











0.1 Xenesthis immanis











0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






1.0 Theraphosa stirmi






0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
















0.1 Therphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crawltech (Feb 21, 2011)

Awsome theraphosa pics!....keep 'em comin!

Your set ups are killer aswell!


----------



## curiousme (Feb 21, 2011)

I love the Ts, the enclosures and the plants!


----------



## mingu (Mar 2, 2011)

Some new arrivals

Theraphosa blondi











Avicularia spec. blue velvet






Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Nov 17, 2011)

Some new arrivals and update pictures

Acanthoscurria geniculata






Brachypelma smithi











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Poecilotheria metallica






Poecilotheria ornata






Poecilotheria subfusca 






Theraphosa apophysis











Theraphosa blondi





















Theraphosa stirmi





















Linothele megatheloides











Cupiennius salei

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fatich (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it's time to post some feeding videos mate. 
Btw nice pictures.


----------



## mingu (Nov 27, 2011)

Theraphosa stirmi, adult females





















Poecilotheria metallica, fresly molted


----------



## mingu (Jan 5, 2012)

Some pics from today.

My tarantula shelf





















Monocentropus balfouri female






Freshly molted Acanthoschurria geniculata female











Big Linothele megatheloides female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matt82 (Jan 5, 2012)

Excellent photos all round, and as said, some really beautiful setups!  

The Linothele megatheloides is AWESOME, I have never seen one before, truly a first viewing!  With spinnerets like that, it must be very prolific webber?

Thanks for sharing, Matt


----------



## mingu (Jan 6, 2012)

Avicularia sp.






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Poecilotheria metallica











Poecilotheria ornata 






Poecilotheria regalis






Poecilotheria subfusca






Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli






Xenesthis immanis female






Cupiennius salei subadult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, great pics!  That balfouri looks like a big ol girl!  I agree, great job capturing the beauty of that Linothele!


----------



## mingu (Jan 27, 2012)

Avicularia spec. blue velvet











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





















Poecilotheria ornata






Poecilotheria subfusca
















Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli











Theraphosa apophysis















Theraphosa blondi









































Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (May 8, 2012)

Update, I took some pics while moving part of the collection into their new setup. 

Acanthoscurria geniculata




















Brachypelma emilia








Brachypelma smithi














Monocentopus balfouri








Linothele megatheloides cage








Theraphosa apophysis 
































Theraphosa blondi




















Theraphosa stirmi
























































And the new setup...






































at nighttime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 8, 2012)

Love the Linothele cage shot and holy good god that stirmi is a big honkin' spider!


----------



## mingu (Jun 24, 2012)

Update 

Acanthoscurria geniculata 











Brachypelma emilia






Poecilotheria metallica
















Theraphosa apophysis in premolt 
















Theraphosa apophysis after molt.











Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hnyhny (Jun 25, 2012)

Lost of pics yours TB ,TS or TA very big !!


----------



## mingu (Jul 16, 2012)

Some pictures I snapped recently.

Theraphosa stirmi in premolt.






Theraphosa blondi 











Theraphosa apophysis 





















Acanthoscurria geniculata 











Brachypelma emilia











Brachypelma smithi






Poecilotheria metallica











Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Jul 17, 2012)

My Theraphosa stirmi molted today and he's gorgeous. I think he will mature in the next molt. This is his temporary enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Dec 22, 2012)

Some pictures a took this month.

Poecilotheria metallica






Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Brachypelma smithi






Brachypelma emilia






Theraphosa apophysis






Adult female in premolt






Theraphosa blondi






Theraphosa stirmi






Heteropoda lunula 






My setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1truth (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome pics bro. I love your videos on youtube. You do a great job with them


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 22, 2012)

Your vids are awesome and I like your setup there...


----------



## mingu (Jan 4, 2013)

Fresly molted Theraphosa apophysis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just went through the pics again - how's the H. lunula doing? Would love to see some more pics of that one (still debating)


----------



## mingu (Jan 6, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Just went through the pics again - how's the H. lunula doing? Would love to see some more pics of that one (still debating)


In premolt now, I will get more pics after her/his molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Jan 16, 2013)

Theraphosa apophysis 





















Her sister in premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't get over the beauty of EVERYTHING in this thread.  I want to see more of the lunala...that's one of my dream spiders.  Also I never realized just how beautiful T. stirmi really was.  Far more detailed than just a big brown spider.


----------



## mingu (Jan 18, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I can't get over the beauty of EVERYTHING in this thread.  I want to see more of the lunala...that's one of my dream spiders.  Also I never realized just how beautiful T. stirmi really was.  Far more detailed than just a big brown spider.


You can find more pictures on this link.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?242294-Some-new-molts


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, collection and enclosures.. thanks for sharing


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 19, 2013)

*R: Mingu's picture thread*

the Linothele cage is awesome


----------



## mingu (Jan 30, 2013)

Freshly molted Theraphosa apophysis












Theraphosa blondi






Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Feb 12, 2013)

I rehoused one of my Theraphosa stirmi today. She's was very calm, so I decided to let her walk on my arm.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mingu (Feb 14, 2013)

I took some pics today.

Monocentropus balfouri 
















Brachypelma smithi











Theraphosa apophysis 2 weeks after molting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## del9800 (Feb 14, 2013)

mingu said:


> I took some pics today.
> 
> Monocentropus balfouri
> 
> ...


Beautiful M balfouri can't wait until mine is that big. By coloration its a female correct? 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 02-14-2013 at 09:25 AM ----------




mingu said:


> Some feeding pics i snapped today.
> 
> 0.0.1 Theraphosa apophysis
> 
> ...


Wow I love your set-ups I see you took your time on those.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2013)

I, too, have to say the setup for the Theraphosa looks great.


----------



## mingu (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, but those setups are gone, my current setups are smaller with plastic are no plants. It's much easier to do maintance that way.

---------- Post added 02-28-2013 at 07:33 AM ----------

Some new pics

Avicularia sp. blue velvet











Hapalopus sp. colombia large











Theraphosa blondi freshly molted. 















...and its a female






Theraphosa apophysis male freshly molted










After two weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 28, 2013)

Those balfouri have really unique eyehill configurations.  Nice shots   I love your Theraphosa collection.  I don't have the space for those...but yours are absolutely stunning.


----------



## mingu (Mar 12, 2013)

Pics of this month. 
Monocentropus balfouri young adult female











Poecilotheria ornata subadult female











Theraphosa apophysis young adult female











Theraphosa apophysis juvenile male











Theraphosa blondi juvenile female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Mar 15, 2013)

My Brachypelma emilia female molted today and she's gorgeous.  I got her in march 2012 and she molted 3 times in my care.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice collection you have there. I especially love the theraposas.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just love this thread.


----------



## lexieboa (Mar 17, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I just love this thread.


I am also very impressed with this thread!


----------



## mingu (Apr 11, 2013)

Acanthoscurria geniculata in premolt





Avicularia spec. blue velvet





Brachypelma emilia





Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Hapalopus sp. colombia large





Theraphosa apophysis





Theraphosa apophysis juvenile in premolt





Theraphosa blondi





Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Apr 13, 2013)

My Acanthuscurria molted today, and she's has some really nice colors. 



I bought her back in november 2011 and molted 3 times. Looks like she put some size between the second and third molt. Her last molt measures around 7 inches diagonal leg span.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Apr 24, 2013)

This Monocentropus balfouri molted 3 months ago and she finally came out of her burrow. I didn't hesitate to take pictures of my beautiful girl.






My recently molted Theraphosa apophysis.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pocopelo (Apr 27, 2013)

Really awesome collection! I recently acquired my second T, an OBT juvenile still unsexed, and my 
adult female pulchra. 

Lookimg to get some more lings, but after seeing this post :drool::drool: i feel ashamed of what i have to display.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 28, 2013)

now I understand why everybody wants a T. blondi.  Its not just that they're rare and harder to find than the other two - its that they're twice as beautiful!!


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

You, Sir, make some of the best T vids on YT ever IMO and your pics are very nice, too!


----------



## mingu (May 9, 2013)

Some pics with a new camera.

Acanthoscurria geniculata




Avicularia spec. blue velvet



Poecilotheria metallica




Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (May 14, 2013)

My current setup



Theraphosa stirmi feeding on an adult locust

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jbm150 (May 14, 2013)

Wow those Linothele are heavy webbers!  Great looking collection


----------



## mingu (May 20, 2013)

Acanthoscurria geniculata




Brachypelma emilia


Brachypelma smithi


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Hapalopus colombia large


Monocentropus balfouri



Poecilotheria metallica


Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli


Theraphosa apophysis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Jun 13, 2013)

A few update pictures.
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Hapalopus sp. colombia large

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Jul 17, 2013)

Acanthoscurria geniculata



Brachyelma emilia


Chromatopelma cyaneopubbescens


Poecolotheria metallica




Theraphosa apophysis




Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Jul 27, 2013)

One of my largest Theraphosa stirmi is going to molt soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hnyhny (Jul 28, 2013)

yoooooooo i love your tarantulas very much!


----------



## mingu (Aug 13, 2013)

Finally, my big Theraphosa stirmi molted. I didn't want to disturb her too much, so I just took a couple pics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Aug 14, 2013)

Just a quick picture of her. I was planning to get the molt out, but she was still chewing on it after 12 hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Aug 14, 2013)

Some pics of her molt. I will get pics of her when she hardens up. 





Comparison with her previous molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Aug 17, 2013)

My two Theraphosa blondi siblings molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Aug 28, 2013)

Some pictures of my recently molted T's.

Avicularia spec. blue velvet




Theraphosa blondi






Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 28, 2013)

That's some really interesting threat pose form!


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome new shots!


----------



## mingu (Oct 13, 2013)

New pics of my Monocentopus balfouri.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sweetypie (Oct 13, 2013)

Mingu, your very welcome for all the great stuff you post!
Great eye, really!


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous M. balfouri (female I assume considering her coloration), mate!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow that balfouri is gorgeous!  So white


----------



## mingu (Nov 3, 2013)

Some new additions. 

0.1.6 Theraphosa stirmi 








2.0 Monocentropus balfouri



0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm loving that Ceratogyrus.


----------



## mingu (Nov 14, 2013)

Some rehousing and update pics.

One of my largest Theraphosa stirmi.


...and her new enclosure.



My other big girl



My male Theraphosa stirmi. Hopully he will mature after this molt.




1st instar Theraphosa stirmi slings



Theraphosa apophysis working on her burrow



Hapalopus sp. colombia large

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Dec 1, 2013)

Exciting day, got some new additions and 2 awesome molts. 

Who likes baboons? 

0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi

0.0.1 Ceratogyrus meridionalis 

0.0.6 Ceratogyrus marshalli

0.0.5 Ceratogyrus sanderi


0.0.5 Ceratogyrus sp. Mozambik (New sp. with no horn and gets pretty large)

0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata

0.0.5 Idiothele mira

0.1 Pelinobius muticus

0.1 Grammostola pulchra (No baboon, but wanted this sp. for a long time.)


1.0 Theraphosa stirmi (finally a mature male)

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Look who's in premolt
My huge Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Dec 4, 2013)

Some better pics of my mature male Theraphosa stirmi.  



Look at those short hairs on his pantella.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Dec 5, 2013)

Tarantula compilation 24, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBIJd_RCT_U


----------



## paassatt (Dec 5, 2013)

mingu said:


> Tarantula compilation 24, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBIJd_RCT_U


Great job, and nicely done. I always enjoy watching your feeding compilation videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Dec 7, 2013)

Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Dec 24, 2013)

My huge Theraphosa stirmi is molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Dec 25, 2013)

After 24 hours, she finished molting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Dec 26, 2013)

Pulled the molt out today to measure it and its around 10 inches diagonal legspan.     



Next to her two previous molts.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mingu (Jan 2, 2014)

Got some very cool molts past week. 
Some Theraphosa stirmi slings.



My other Theraphosa stirmi male matured today.


Monocentropus balfouri subadult male


Bought as Ceratogyrus darlingi? She's still hiding deep in her burrow, so couldn't get any pics of her. 




Big Ceratogyrus marshalli, nearing 6 inches in legspan. 



Some other cool pics. 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 


Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mingu (Jan 6, 2014)

My adult Ceratogyrus marshalli did come out today and she looks awesome. Can't wait to see my other Ceratogyrus sp. grow up to adults. 





My two largest T. stirmi females in new tubs.




My other female that recently molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16 (Jan 6, 2014)

wow the C.marshalli truly is beautiful .. look at that big horn! amazing


----------



## mingu (Jan 11, 2014)

Some pictures from today.

Idiothele mira 


Theraphosa apophysis




Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally, some pictures of my young adult Ceratogyrus sp. (bought as C. darlingi). Horn is slightly curved.



Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 12, 2014)

really nice pictures! keep posting


----------



## mingu (Feb 5, 2014)

update video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPjMOzlohkg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Feb 5, 2014)

mingu said:


> update video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPjMOzlohkg


Very cool video. Do you exclusively use super worms as feeders?


----------



## mingu (Feb 6, 2014)

paassatt said:


> Very cool video. Do you exclusively use super worms as feeders?


Normally, I give Blaptica dubia, Shelfordella tartara and with some occasions locust, crickets and superworms.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Feb 7, 2014)

mingu said:


> update video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPjMOzlohkg


I love your setup, what kind of back-lighting are you using in your racks, it that black light or LEDs? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingu (Feb 7, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> I love your setup, what kind of back-lighting are you using in your racks, it that black light or LEDs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I use Led strips.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Feb 7, 2014)

mingu said:


> Thanks, I use Led strips.


And it looks like that level of light doesn't bother your Ts or make them hide? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingu (Feb 7, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> And it looks like that level of light doesn't bother your Ts or make them hide?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Yep, even my Poecilotheria metallica doesn't seem to be bothered with this type of light.


----------



## kean (Feb 7, 2014)

that molting apophysis makes me itch.. nice pictures!


----------



## mingu (Feb 7, 2014)

Tarantula update 2, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o0Mjkrq9ss


----------



## mingu (Feb 14, 2014)

Tarantula update 3, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lwyx0w4v_A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Feb 20, 2014)

Tarantula update 4, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDRd_jXCrNk
Theraphosa stirmi breeding, two new molts and some feedings.


----------



## mingu (Mar 5, 2014)

New Brachypelma emilia molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Mar 10, 2014)

Some new pics of spiders that molted recently.

Brachypelma emilia

Grammostola pulchra

Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Mar 15, 2014)

Really nice specimens!
How do you keep the molts? Do you put anything on them or do you just use pins to secure them while drying/to just keep them like that?


----------



## mingu (Mar 16, 2014)

theReptileGuy said:


> Really nice specimens!
> How do you keep the molts? Do you put anything on them or do you just use pins to secure them while drying/to just keep them like that?


Yes, I use pins to secure them while drying. Nothing special to add to keep the molts like this.


----------



## mingu (Apr 23, 2014)

Tarantula update 6, enjoy! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-WGoL0g8RU


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to ask, how do you rehydrate your molts? I've been trying to pose mine but they are so brittle. 

GORGEOUS photos and tarantulas.


----------



## mingu (Apr 24, 2014)

Kat Fenix said:


> I have to ask, how do you rehydrate your molts? I've been trying to pose mine but they are so brittle.
> 
> GORGEOUS photos and tarantulas.


You can put a dry molt in an ICU with no holes for a day or two and it wil be rehydrated. Most of the time I pull it out, when the molts are still fresh.


----------



## mingu (Apr 27, 2014)

Two that molted recently. 

Brachypelma smithi


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


Theraphosa stirmi breeding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 27, 2014)

mingu said:


> You can put a dry molt in an ICU with no holes for a day or two and it wil be rehydrated. Most of the time I pull it out, when the molts are still fresh.


Thank you!  I'm going to go try this with some of my molts!

Gorgeous GBB Photo.

I've also seen a lot of "fuzz" on the ground with the Theraphosa photos sometimes. Forgive my dumb question, but do they "shed" all that fuzz themselves? It's like they could make their own dust bunny colonies with all that!


----------



## mingu (Apr 28, 2014)

Kat Fenix said:


> Thank you!  I'm going to go try this with some of my molts!
> 
> Gorgeous GBB Photo.
> 
> I've also seen a lot of "fuzz" on the ground with the Theraphosa photos sometimes. Forgive my dumb question, but do they "shed" all that fuzz themselves? It's like they could make their own dust bunny colonies with all that!


Thanks,

They often kick a lot of hair before molting.

---------- Post added 04-28-2014 at 04:52 AM ----------

Tarantula update 7, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czRg0iq_Sq4


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice update, mate! Good luck on getting a viable sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (May 12, 2014)

Some recently molted ones.

Monocentropus balfouri subadult male


Theraphosa apophysis adult male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (May 12, 2014)

Really nice! I love the purples on the Apophysis, are they only on MM?

Edit: Sorry meant Apophysis instead of Stirmi


----------



## mingu (May 12, 2014)

theReptileGuy said:


> Really nice! I love the purples on the Stirmi, are they only on MM?


Only with MM Theraphosa apophysis. Subadult males and some females have purple color on their femur.


----------



## mingu (Jun 4, 2014)

Tarantula update 8, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljnqxPWTHQY


----------



## mingu (Jun 10, 2014)

Theraphosa apophysis adult male



Theraphosa blondi adult male



Theraphosa stirmi juvenile


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Jun 30, 2014)

Hapalopus sp. colombia large video (Pumpkin patch tarantula) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryzzICtUS54

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jun 30, 2014)

^ Something wrong with that link.


----------



## mingu (Jun 30, 2014)

paassatt said:


> ^ Something wrong with that link.


Oeps, it should work now.


----------



## blondi36 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! Such an awesome collection :biggrin:


----------



## mingu (Aug 16, 2014)

New video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vt-BlBeH6M


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Aug 16, 2014)

God speed to ya on the breeding. Us broke college students need M. balfouri's to get cheaper


----------



## mingu (Aug 19, 2014)

Some new pics.
Ceratogyrus sanderi juvenile


Hapalopus sp. colombia large adult female


sling


Idiothele mira subadult



Monocentropus balfouri adult males





Poecilotheria metallica adult female



Theraphosa blondi adult female



Theraphosa stirmi juveniles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome pics, mate! Lovely sling capture of the H. sp. "colombia large", that's pretty much the size I've raised my 1.5" one from! Insane!


----------



## mingu (Oct 4, 2014)

New feeding video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lfPsHJDnLc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Oct 9, 2014)

Some pics from today.


Theraphosa apophysis adult female




Theraphosa blondi subadult female




Theraphosa stirmi adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Oct 10, 2014)

Tarantula feeding video 2, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mynIWXpiu6E

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Nov 1, 2014)

New video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sy8lhOmnjE&list=UUWTMv3MZzdD336wDgB6cK1A
Breeding Theraphosa apophysis and feeding my recently molted adult Macrothele gigas. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Nov 27, 2014)

Monocentropus balfouri mating





Monocentropus balfouri with spiderlings



Theraphosa apophysis 





Theraphosa stirmi nymphs




Mom



Big T. stirmi in premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Dec 3, 2014)

Freshly molted Theraphosa stirmi.



Her molt measures over 10 inch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Dec 12, 2014)

Ended with 17 Theraphosa stirmi slings 



Update pics of my setups.



1.0 Pelinobius muticus
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Hapalopus sp. colombia large
0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.2.xx Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.4 Idiothele mira
0.0.4 Heteroscodra maculata


0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli 
2.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.17 Theraphosa stirmi


0.0.xx Hapalopus sp. colombia large
0.0.6 Theraphosa stirmi
1.0.4 Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.0.3 Ceratogyrus sp. mozambik
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus meridionalis


0.1.9 Macrothele gigas
0.0.10 Liphistius cf ornatus





3.0 Theraphosa apophysis
2.0 Theraphosa stirmi
0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
0.3 Theraphosa blondi


0.3 Theraphosa apophysis
0.3 Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Dec 23, 2014)

New pictures of my largest Theraphosa stirmi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 23, 2014)

She's massive! Nice one!


----------



## mingu (Dec 25, 2014)

Monocentropus balfouri




Theraphosa apophysis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Jan 3, 2015)

New pairing with another female Theraphosa apophysis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Feb 6, 2016)

Another Theraphosa stirmi egg sac video. I will post pictures soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Feb 7, 2016)

Pictures of the nymphs.




Some bad ones


and mom Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## Ran (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats on the stirmi slings mingu1987! I hope your apophysis breeding is successful


----------



## mingu (Mar 17, 2016)

update pîcs





110 slings in total.


update video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ran (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome! Glad you/they are doing well


----------



## mingu (Mar 30, 2016)

Update pics of my Theraphosa sp. setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ran (Mar 30, 2016)

Awesome set-ups mingu1987!


----------



## mingu (Mar 31, 2016)

Ran said:


> Congrats on the stirmi slings mingu1987! I hope your apophysis breeding is successful


Thanks Ran. 
I had a T. apophysis sac somewhere in january, but she ate it a month later. I still have 2 possible gravid females.


----------



## Ran (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm sorry about your apophysis sac...but, glad to hear you have 2 possible fertile sacs on the way! Keep us posted on those. My largest stirmi sling from my sac molted last night and she looks to be 7". She is 2 molts ahead of the other 2 female slings I kept.


----------



## mingu (Apr 18, 2016)

Monocntropus balfouri feeding with her young.



New update video

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ran (Apr 19, 2016)

Your balfouri colony is beautiful! And, congrats on your new Hispaniola Scolopendra!


----------



## elysium (Jun 22, 2016)

love this picture thread. keep up the great work!


----------

